# Any lover's of tobacco on this forum?



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a brand new Peterson 68 P-Lip a couple months back. I absolutely love it. It's way better than my old Brigham Algonquin that I have. The Peterson is of way higher quality, the grain is better, it smokes cooler, and the P-Lip eliminates tongue bite.

Kind of upset the cooler weather is coming. Sitting outside right now and enjoying some Frog Morton On The Town blend by McClelland Tobacco Co. Great English blend, rich with Latakia. 

Anybody enjoy a nice cigar, if not a nice pipe? I think I will be smoking a nice La Aurora Original, Double Corona with my co-worker that just turned 50 today. We are going out to celebrate tomorrow.

Post what you like! Pictures are welcome.

Here's the Peterson 68 P-Lip










Here's a beautiful La Aurora Original


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow very nice. I don't smoke, but did at one point.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice. Those are some good tobacco. I never tried the Peterson brand before. Tobacco lover? You can call me a tobacco addict. I got it from my father. I just enjoy smoking one in a busy day.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The only thing I know about cigars, is that Cubans are good and they go well with single malt whiskys. I don't smoke but I've been tempted to try another one of the "finer things in life". There's lots of great scotch that won't break the bank, though the cheapest ones are turpentine. Is it the same with cigars?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

MrPolarZero said:


> Nice. Those are some good tobacco. I never tried the Peterson brand before. Tobacco lover? You can call me a tobacco addict. I got it from my father. I just enjoy smoking one in a busy day.


The Peterson brand is quite good. I enjoy it. However, I find that because the tobacco is cut into thin ribbons, it smokes very, very quickly. I find that when I smoke the Peterson tobacco I am often shoving the tobacco as hard as I can in the pipe to get the most "bang" (I like to smoke for a long time!). Sometimes when I smoke the Peterson, I will just smoke 2 or 3 bowls instead of 1, just because I find it doesnt last as long. However, it is definitely high quality and tastes fantastic. I have never tried the Peterson Aromatics, though. I like the English blends more than the Aromatics and my Peterson Pipe is an "English Blend Only" pipe.



mode3sour said:


> The only thing I know about cigars, is that Cubans are good and they go well with single malt whiskys. I don't smoke but I've been tempted to try another one of the "finer things in life". There's lots of great scotch that won't break the bank, though the cheapest ones are turpentine. Is it the same with cigars?


Yes and No. It's all about personal preference. The Cigar I posted above, La Aurora, is my favourite cigar and it is Dominican. It is about $12.

You can buy a Guantanamera, which are pre-cut, for about $2-$3. Some people think they are "above them" and that they are too cheap, but I have 3 of them in my Humidor right now. I love them. They taste good and they are cheap. At $2 a pop with a good taste, I'm in. Sure, it doesnt taste AS GOOD as my Dominican La Aurora, but it is still good and does not taste like dung.

Cohiba's are well known for being the "best" cigars in the world, as they are 100% cuban, have lots of strict rules and processes when they are being made, and were made specifically for Castro, himself. -- And yes, they taste really good, but they are too expensive for what you get.

I have had a few Bolivar cigars (Cuban) and they are usually around the $15-$20 range. Honest opinion? They taste horrible and I have never been able to finish the one's I've bought. Will never buy another.

Here is a picture of some Guantanamera Cristales, which my local Cigar Shop sells for $3/each, $2.50/each when they are on sale (which is when I buy about 20! )


----------

